# Scientists reveal how snakes 'see' at night



## News Bot (Mar 16, 2010)

*Published On:* 16-Mar-10 06:20 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

Scientists revealed Sunday for the first time how some snakes can detect the faint body heat exuded by a mouse a metre (three feet) away with enough precision and speed to hunt in the dark.












*Go to digg Page*


----------

